# Gassed in the van? fight back!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I researched and found you an anti gas attack alarm and a handy device for hanging your keys.. So I thought if you are going to be awakened by the anti gas alarm you will definitely need to defend yourself..

well one of the ways would be to send the wife out, but hey be a man and do it yourself.. Once you have read about the gadget and the review of the guy who actually used it I know you all will want one.










I know you will want to reward me, just hit the thanks button then I know all my efforts on your behalf have not been in vain.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll just use the dog  

but as Albert says what about all the paper work after 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I would send the wife out.And providing she gets them on floor, i jump out and help.Otherwise she`s on her own
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No way legal in the UK !!!!

Get caught with one of these (or even worse using it) and you are going to be in deep ****


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Mate, you need to read the review!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Love em. Thanks Ray.

I would prefer to go through all the paperwork than end up black and blue.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fabulous
That's the Hull lad in me.

puke on em that's what I say


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

spot on :lol:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I'd use our SWORD (Spaniel With Occasional Rottweiler Delusions). If you swing a spaniel hard enough you can inflict quiet a telling blow. TIP - the nearer the end of the tail you grip it the harder you can swing.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got an electric fly swat that I have hard wired to an inverter, leaves a tasteful grid pattern on the backside of anyone silly enough to try it on in my van lol!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I get to Germany I'm
Just going to
Get one of those big long black german sausages like we bought last year when the stellplatz killer tried to get us. I ended up eating the last one once we reached the safety if Switzerland. I'm in France right now so should be ok as they are to busy eating here or making lurve to bother robbing or murdering us. There is a Belgian two vans down though on his own who looks a bit like hanibal lecter.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> When I get to Germany I'm
> Just going to
> Get one of those big long black german sausages like we bought last year when the stellplatz killer tried to get us. I ended up eating the last one once we reached the safety if Switzerland. I'm in France right now so should be ok as they are to busy eating here or making lurve to bother robbing or murdering us. There is a Belgian two vans down though on his own who looks a bit like hanibal lecter.


Take care out there.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t hurt your knuckles.
Get one of these

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised your allowed to post that Dave.
Might upset some of a sensitive disposition.... :roll: 

Defence is always subjective. We are always being told to give in and let the robber take what they want. So now the automatic result is the scroats can just take with impunity. 
Thefts of under €400 in Barcelona are not even recorded and the thieves not even prosecuted.

What an example to any 'Troubled' scroat.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I'm surprised your allowed to post that Dave.
> Might upset some of a sensitive disposition.... :roll:
> 
> Defence is always subjective. We are always being told to give in and let the robber take what they want. So now the automatic result is the scroats can just take with impunity.
> ...


You mean you do not carry a big thick crow bar behind the drivers seat 8O ..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh no Ray.
Just a couple of CS gas sprays...................... for defence of course.!!!

See, gas em.

Ray.

p.s. Sorry Nuke. Different gas. :roll:


----------

